# Protein on a budget? Your thoughts



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

As title reads what's a good source of protein on a moderate budget that I'll get results from. I did p90X a few years back & was taking whey powder etc, I've got a good source of eggs which I'm guessing are up there on the protein intake chart. I've also read peanut butter is great, as I've a little fat to loose too, I afraid due to the calories in peanut butter I'm going to put weight on?

Your thoughts


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

If you have a healthy diet then there is no need for extra supplements. Stick to food rather than supplements. My advice, however everyone is different.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you do go down the suppliment route, try myprotein.com. There Impact whey is good quailty & very reasonably priced!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The Protein Works for me...

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/protein-shakes/whey-protein/whey-protein-80-concentrate.html

Code: DH61222 gets you 250g free :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

nilitara said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As title reads what's a good source of protein on a moderate budget that I'll get results from. I did p90X a few years back & was taking whey powder etc, I've got a good source of eggs which I'm guessing are up there on the protein intake chart. I've also read peanut butter is great, as I've a little fat to loose too, I afraid due to the calories in peanut butter I'm going to put weight on?
> 
> Your thoughts


No one can give you a reasonably accurate answer without the following fundamental information  I'm totally amazed no one has asked you the below questions, how on earth anyone can advise on protein intake without understanding what it is you want to achieve :lol:

So, three basic questions :doublesho

What your are your physical goals?

How much do you weigh and approximately what is your body fat percentage (Go here to get a good idea - http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages)

What training routine are you using now?

WARNING - It is very probable I will give you an answer that might not include the word supplement :doublesho


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

cans of tuna,high protein,moderate cost :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I can think of one free form of protein :doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

rayner said:


> I can think of one free form of protein :doublesho


:lol::lol:

I was going to say you've got some balls typing that . However, that's the type of protein we men prefer to only give, not receive


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> No one can give you a reasonably accurate answer without the following fundamental information  I'm totally amazed no one has asked you the below questions, how on earth anyone can advise on protein intake without understanding what it is you want to achieve :lol:
> 
> So, three basic questions :doublesho
> 
> ...


My goals are not excessive, I want to increase my chest & general upper body, this I intend to do by push-ups. I've been doing them about 3 weeks now, 5 sets of 10, 5 times a week. I can after this short time feel a very small difference, I also incorporate Yoga 5 nights a week, & run 5K 3 times per week.

My current weight is 12St 7lb & I'm 5:10, & 46yrs old, I promised myself a few years back that I wasn't going to sit back at middle age and let the pounds pile on!!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I use myprotein, it's very good and priced below a lot of other suppliers


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

nilitara said:


> My goals are not excessive, I want to increase my chest & general upper body, this I intend to do by push-ups. I've been doing them about 3 weeks now, 5 sets of 10, 5 times a week. I can after this short time feel a very small difference, I also incorporate Yoga 5 nights a week, & run 5K 3 times per week.
> 
> My current weight is 12St 7lb & I'm 5:10, & 46yrs old, I promised myself a few years back that I wasn't going to sit back at middle age and let the pounds pile on!!


You do not need any supplements. 130- 150grams of protein a day will be more than ample for your recovery and mass needs. Don't expect a huge size increase from push ups and the workout your have above. I would work on reducing body fat if your over 15%, this will make you look more muscular and therefore bigger etc.

If you can eat a tub of cottage cheese around 8:30pm (Will aid recovery and growth) approx. 30gram protein :thumb:

Make sure you get plenty of sleep (very important to both young and old :thumb

If you can, try to incorporate a simple 3 x per week barbell routine (you'll thank me for it ) 50kg of weight will do the job just fine unless you want to go heavier.

Monday - Barbell bench press 5 sets of 10, barbell row 5 sets of 10

Wed - Parallel Squat 5 sets of 10, calf raise 5 sets of 10

Fri - Deadlift 5 sets of 10, barbell overhead press 5 sets of 10

My stats, 5' 10" 17 stone 4pounds and ill be 46 soon :thumb:

Squat 200kg

Deadlift 210kg (Since last week, I plan to go to 230Kg in the next 4-5 weeks)

Bench press 140kg (Plan to go to 150kg before end of this year If I can )

Overhead press 85kg (Goal is 100kg)

Drink plenty of water :thumb:

That's it in a nutshell 

Oh, and you don't need any supplements :thumb:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Whey protein shouldnt be regarded as a supplement, it's liquid food. Until you are able to understand that position / thought, you shouldn't be dismissing it as a viable protein choice.

Work out how much protein you already eat, see what fits in to your day food wise and do that. If its tuna, great, if its more chicken, great, if its a quick glut of whey....great too!


----------



## Seand (May 19, 2014)

horico said:


> Whey protein shouldnt be regarded as a supplement, it's liquid food. Until you are able to understand that position / thought, you shouldn't be dismissing it as a viable protein choice.
> 
> Work out how much protein you already eat, see what fits in to your day food wise and do that. If its tuna, great, if its more chicken, great, if its a quick glut of whey....great too!


i'm with horico on this one, its only milk! 
Then again i take creatine and BCAA'S lol
:lol:


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Protein burgers! 

500g turkey mince
500g lean minced beef
1egg
50g mozzarella cheese
Some chopped red onion
(6 to 8 burgers)

Smash it all together,add egg as a binder, make into pattys,slap em on the George and enjoy, nice with nice with oven roasted sweet potato wedges


Aldi do frozen tuna steaks, have with 4 soft boiled eggs,use the tuna for dipping

Turkey steaks are cheap enough


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I recently used go nutrition, fast delivery tastes good and always have deals on . I also like tins of mackerel and peanuts/ cashews .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I also take 500 gram beef mince and mlknock up a chilli half bag mixed frozen veg in as well and i get 5 lunches out of it . I only use whey as its cheap and helps knock up my intake as eating enough protein in food is expensive . 30p a shake for same as od get from a quid tin of tuna . But its nice to eat tuna . IM new to it all to be honest


----------

